# Firside house..suffolk



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2017)

My mate had spotted this house all fenced off next to another derelict one.so when we met up we just went to have a quick look.we had high hopes from the road but as we made our way around the back our hopes were dashed a bit with broken windows and graffiti.we looked at the first house it was a more modern detached house.totally stripped and full of crap graffiti.we did not get our cameras out we went next door.saw a nice fire in one room.so we took a few photos here.on closer inspection the house ain't as old as it looks.i am surprised these have standing this long.they are in quite a nice well to do village with lots of land to the two houses.i am sure you could get twenty new houses on there.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 8, 2017)

That's a nice cottage, I would say worth a renovation as the wood in this house looks bone dry but the rooms look well laid out. It would be interesting to find out when this house was built.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks good for what it is, thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2017)

Lovely house. Bit bare inside but you made it look good mate.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 8, 2017)

The gauge in picture four seems to date from around 1926

Vintage US Gauge Company Federal Steam Heat Altitude Pressure Temp. 1926 Punk | eBay

Scroll down for the explanation of the altitude reading


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2017)

Lovely set as always mate, nicely preserved inside! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DiggerDen (Sep 9, 2017)

Some lovely detail though. Worth the photos.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 9, 2017)

Built to a set of commercial designs that were all the rage in the 20's and very early 30's (this was a 20's build judging from the brick fireplace), but which had their grounding in the Art Nouveaux movement of 1890 to 1910. My home town of Doncaster had a small estate of similar designs in the Bessacarr area. Sadly the thatched roof was the downfall of the original design - OK in an area that grows the reed required for the initial roofing and subsequent repairs over the years, otherwise an expensive option leading to replacement with tiles in many cases, i.e. the Doncaster examples.

Having an in-law who lives in Lavenham, and who has worked all his life on the thatched cottages in and around that village, I have no doubt that the roof of this building will be the major item on a very large and costly refurbishment schedule.


----------



## smiler (Sep 9, 2017)

I enjoyed that, great find Mikey, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks to have been quite nice in its day and full of character, very nice


----------



## banshee (Sep 9, 2017)

love a bit of thatch


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you all for the lovely comments and thank you oldscrote and ds for the further info.always interesting as always


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2017)

Excellent as always, thanks for sharing Mikey!


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 12, 2017)

the first photo may look like a fairy tale scene...like it so much..thanks for sharing


----------

